# Dominican Salons....is Dominican the new black?



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2007)

So, one of the ladies here posted a link to an article about Dominican Salons on her blog.  I was intrigued because I have never been to a Dominican salon.  The salons I got to are usually white but I have been to Black salons and recently Egyptian salons.  I don't know of very many Dominican salons here in Chicago but that may be because there aren't many here in the Midwest.  I don't know.  Anyway please read on.

 Quote:

  This may be a foreign topic depending on where you live, but most of the east coast ladies will find this to be a familiar subject. I was introduced to Dominican salons approximately two years ago while in Silver Spring, Maryland. I ventured into Mary's Stylists with no appointment and really no expectations. I left with a head full of bouncy hair and self-confidence. I usually play my own stylist but when I do put my hair in the care of professionals I head primarily to Dominican salons.

So what's the difference between African American salons and Dominican salons?

I was raised in black salons and I have my good stories – and my bad. The one defining difference between the two is how your hair is managed and what you pay at the end of the visit. For example, when I visit traditional black salons I usually get a wash, wrap and bumped curl on my ends. The process is quite simple and my hair is usually treated with products such as Dudley's, Mizani or Paul Mitchell. A heavy oil such as Kemi is applied to my hair at the end to soften the curl and I always get a coat of Finisheen to keep my tresses glossy as I walk out the door. Does this sound familiar?
Now onto the Dominican salon. If you're smart you will arrive early because most have a walk-in policy and we all that Friday and Saturdays are busy. It's like hitting the mall on Black Friday. When you arrive there's a whole process – much like ordering from the Soup Nazi on Seinfeld. You nod at the person behind the front desk to be sure they've acknowledged you, you take a seat and you wait for someone to come by and get you. 

You're usually greeted by a person who takes you to the back and sits you down – very little speaking is done. Your hair is washed with products usually with no labels. I've since discovered that some salons use products by Salerm, Lacio Lacio and Alfaparf. Unfortunately, you won't find these labels at your local beauty supply store. Yet, I've managed to find one online store that carries most of their products (click on 'Beauty and Health' then 'Hair Care'). 

Once you're washed and conditioned then comes the rollerset. This is where it gets tricky. You're usually spoken to for the first time and asked which color rollers you want. I go with the medium size rollers (gray) so that I have some curl to my hair. Once you're rolled up under the hood dryer you go. Depending on the length of your hair you could be under for one hour or nearly two. The heat is so strong and powerful and yet I've sat under the dryer for ninety minutes.

Once you're dry, it's time for the infamous blowout. 
The rollers are removed and out comes the round brush and blow dryer. This is the process I've been unable to duplicate at home. The stylist is literally using the roundbrush and the heat from the dryer to straighten your roots and bend your ends. Each section of the hair is treated until your entire head is done. For me, the latter takes approximately twenty minutes and if you're tender-headed I suggest you grab some aspirin. During my visit, I winced in pain every time the dryer came near my scalp but wouldn't you know it I couldn't get over the results once she was done. My hair is usually coarse and rarely holds a curl but she managed to do in one day what I had been trying to do my whole life and I had the nerve to gasp when she said I had to pay $40. The amazing part is that the curls lasted two weeks (yes, I had the nerve to test this) and dare I say it, I didn't wrap my hair not one night.  
 
Here is a link to the article

Real Deal on Dominican Hair Salons - Black Voices Blogs

You can get a list of salons in your area below:
RoundBrushHair! Dominican Salon Locator


----------



## MsButterfli (Aug 8, 2007)

before i went natural i loved gettin my hair done in Dominican salons, they helped in between touch ups cuz they were able to get the roots nice and straight lol..sadly the last time i did go to a regular sister-girl salon, first i tell her the relaxer is burning, (she told me to hold on) then after washing and puttin me under the dryer, she goes to flat iron my hair but dropped the flat iron fresh out the stove on to my neck...needless to say, i left the salon with half a wrap, an icee on my neck a serious attitude and my money still in my wallet...my last relaxer by the way..but if and thats a big IF i was to cut my hair i will definitely let the Dominican ladies work on my hair


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 8, 2007)

I went to one two times. I stopped going because I didn't know what products that they were using. I also had the languague barrier, I don't speak spanish well and they can't speak english. I didn't feel comfortable in a place where I couldn't understand what everyone was saying.

However I will say that my hair had it growth spurt while I went to them but my hair also got thin, I think because the products were too harsh.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 8, 2007)

I have gone to the Dominican salons and yeah I have seen them do miracles.
I have seen them make curls on stick straight hair (the clients were Mexican) w/o giving them a perm.
I have curly hair that I can straighten out myself relatively easy, but one time that they did my hair (I was going to a company party) they put some type of gel/serum in my hair (didn't smell very good) and my hair stayed straight although it rained, I was shocked!

There prices are very reasonable, I'm always very good w/tips but I am extra generous w/them.  The only thing I don't like about most of the salons is that they don't take appointments so I am there a few hours sometimes (I'm used to being in & out within an hour).


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Those salons have really blown up in Brooklyn. I have heard of people claiming their salon is a Dominican one just to get customers.


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 8, 2007)

We have Dominican salons here in CT. I've gone to one w/ my aunt but didnt get anything done, I just watched. I go to a prodominately black hair salon who've I've been going to since I was in elementary school, lol. But I've heard mixed stories about them. Some people that i've talked to said their hair started to fall out, others said their texture was different. Some love them. But I havent given them a chance. I dont let many people put their hands in my hair b/c firstly I have naturally curly thick hair long hair and not many people can handle that, so I dont jump around, lol. But I guess it goes on experimenting. You should try it if its interesting! I just cant take the heat they seem to be using! lmao.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

I've heard they are very good. But I have yet to try one. I've been going to the same stylist for over 10 years and I'm very happy. LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 8, 2007)

I've heard a lot of good things about them, too. But, I don't know about rolling my hair and then blow drying it. I do, however, roll mine and then flat iron the roots once a week. And, I don't know how the hell she slept without wrapping it. My hair would be a mess.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love this thread! 
Since I'm half Dominican I'll chime in with my thoughts.  Dominicans are HUGE on hair, especially straight hair. It's a cultural thing that gives the appearance of wealth and status.  If you are dark skin, yet manage to have straight silky hair, then the better "off" you are.  Even better if you are light skinned! 
Since I was a little girl I was also taught to tame my curls and my little fro.  (ha...if my aunties saw me now they'd die!)  
My aunt owns a few hair salons and I have yet to see her or her staff do any type of "natural" hairstyles on ladies with coarse or naturally curly hair.  They can straighten the hell out of it though!  My sister has ringlets and they made her hair so damn flat I didn't know what kind of machine or products ran through it! 
Now, thats not saying that Dominican hair salons are bad...I just know that I, for various reasons, would not go to one who does not understand my "other" Black half self with my curly hair.  I wouldnt take my daughter to one either.  Her hair is braided and I have yet to find a Dominican hair salon that can braid hair.  
So if you are looking for slick straight hair, I bet they'd do a great job! If you are looking to wear and grow your hair more natural I would go elsewhere.


----------



## MACMuse (Aug 9, 2007)

I've been to predominately black salons all my life and just this year I switched over to Dominican Hair Salons. Thus far my experience has been pretty positive. I started growing my perm out in about March of 06 to get my hair back to its naturally wavy state and but still wanted to wear my straight styles occasionally so I paid them a visit. my hair is pretty much the healthiest it has ever been, though this could be a result of my hair being totally unpermed. When i go i make sure i get a deep conditioner and a trim because all the heat from a sit down dryer, a 3500 watt blower dryer, and a flat iron will tear your hair up if you are not careful but  tons of growth and good results are possible if you make sure you know what they are doing to your hair. The salon i go to is   versatile and offers lot of different simple styles that can be maintained by pin curling at night and I even trusted them to do my color and it came out great. Plus the prices are greats and i'm in and out in an hour and a half top (whereas i'd spend 5 to 6 hours in a black salon)  But you have to do a good search, you can't just run into any salon Dominican just as you can't just go with any black salon. If you can find one with a good reputation then I suggest anyone who wants to try something different to give it a whirl. 

For anybody in the MD area check out Luisa's in Silver Spring or The Dominican Beauty Center in Baltimore. They're off the hook!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Aug 9, 2007)

Yea here in baltimore the Domonican Salon are very popular...actually a couple of my homegirls go to them to get their hair done.As fro me, i feel like it is kinda stupid to go to someone to get a wrap done, maybe because im soo use to doing my own wraps.Is it anything else that they do besides wraps?


----------



## L281173 (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer to patronize my own people.  I am African-American.  I find that the Dominican Salons apply to much heat to the hair.  The African-American salons put more of an emphasis on the ideal of caring for the hair and they use upscale products where the Dominican salons normally do not.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I prefer to patronize my own people.  I am African-American.  I find that the Dominican Salons apply to much heat to the hair.  The African-American salons put more of an emphasis on the ideal of caring for the hair and they use upscale products where the Dominican salons normally do not._

 
I completely agree! Thats exactly what I was trying to get at!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 10, 2007)

I currently  toggle between Luisa's in Silver Spring and a black salon (MiToni). 
Both use quality products (I ask what's being used and then I google the products)and both maintain my hair to my satisfaction. 
As far as patronizing your own people. I feel that each person should patronize whoever can achieve your hair styling requirements, no matter the race. 

Both my salons charge the same 35.00 for a roller wrap and both get me in and out in less than 2 hours.
So I guess it all just depends on your needs, likes & dislikes


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 17, 2007)

I would love to hear more experiences on this topic. Anyone?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd be weary of using excessive heat on relaxed hair.  It's a reciepe for disaster.  Heat damages hair and chemicals damage hair, so when you put the two together.... 

I wear my hair naturally, so I only visit salons for color treatments, and I plan to go to an Aveda salon for my next one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACMuse* 

 
_ *my hair is pretty much the healthiest it has ever been, though this could be a result of my hair being totally unpermed. *When i go i make sure i get a deep conditioner and a trim because all the heat from a sit down dryer, a 3500 watt blower dryer, and a flat iron will tear your hair up if you are not careful but  tons of growth and good results are possible if you make sure you know what they are doing to your hair._

 
That's probably the case as far as the bolded is concerned.  Also, esp. becasue you are going to be wearing your hair naturally, you should know that high blow drying temperatures and flat irons can permenantly change your curl pattern.  Heat can literarly scorch the hair, hense the bad smell in hair salons.  I've seen it with a lot of people, including family members, who have limp, droopy, and scragly curls and coils.  I'm not trying to discourage your hair style choices, just trying to let you know what could happen, and sorry if this is redundant.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

--double post--


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2007)

--double post--


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 18, 2007)

I got my hair permed ONCE and NEVER again.  My curls were gone and it took me years to get the healthy, ringlet look back!!! It was just like what Twinkle Twinkle described! I hated it!


----------



## milamonster (Aug 18, 2007)

I m glad you posted this because I need to get to one. I HATE hot combs, the leave my natural hair permanently straight in some spots. Many Black people have told me that Dominican salons do a great job straightening hair. It all makes sense considering that many Dominicans are of African heritage


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 18, 2007)

I love the Dominican salons.....even though I only go get a Doobie (as it is called) about once every 3 months....the products are really excellent ...had me ordering some for my home stash off line...Also you don't always have to sit under the dryer and get your hair blown afterwards. I just let the roll it then I have then wrap it around with a million and one pins LOL then I am out the door. Usually when the blow dry a heat protectant (sp) is always used. And for 10 or 15 bucks my hair and my pockets are def smiling.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I got my hair permed ONCE and NEVER again.  My curls were gone and it took me years to get the healthy, ringlet look back!!! It was just like what Twinkle Twinkle described! I hated it!_

 
Yeah, I had a Dominican friend in high school who had a love hate battle with  perms/relaxers.  She would always try to stop using them, but couldn't handle the texture difference between her new growth and the permed hair.  It was a shame too, because she never wore her hair straight, and her curls were sad and droopy, so she had to scrunch and scrunch and scrunch to get it to look right...


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I prefer to patronize my own people.  I am African-American.  I find that the Dominican Salons apply to much heat to the hair.  The African-American salons put more of an emphasis on the ideal of caring for the hair and they use upscale products where the Dominican salons normally do not._

 
Interesting....I guess it depends on where you're from b/c my experiece has been the opposite:  African-American salons seem to focus on STYLE which often involves a lotta gelled-up, sprayed-up, micro-hot-curled up styling that looks pretty upon leaving the salon but disasterous the next morning, thereby requiring that I apply more heat to my gooped hair, eventually resulting in damage and breakage (queen of the run-on sentence!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I have been patronizing Dominican salons for the past 8 years or so and my hair has THRIVED.  Yes, the blow out is definitely Mr. Heat Miser BUT....somehow my chewed up dull hair has morphed into shoulder-length, shiny, healthy, swinging hair w/ no split ends or breakage.  I find that they actually use few products on the hair, allowing it to be light and swingy.  The look lasts until my next visit (every 2 weeks).

I have found, however, that they do NOT secialize in style CUTS.  If I want a cut, I'll go somewhere else and then back to my Dominican sistahs for maintanence.  

I pay $17 for a wash and set and blow out.  $5 more for a deep condit under a steamer, which I adore.

I live in Bronx, NY.  PM me for details if interested.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish they had Dominican salons in the UK but next time I'm back the US I'll definately check one out, I'm natural too and I find that black hair salons insist on pressing the hell out my hair aswell as shellacking it with grease to make it sleek; I end up with bone straight hair, but the catch is it doesn't move!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

NIceee threadd lol.... i am 100% dominican born and razed lol.... yes there is a craze with these salons!! Im from NY... washinggton heights or little dr as they call it where you can find one in every corner.... I love these ladies i have never relaxed or permed my hair that stuff scares me  so its 100% natrual.... i have extremly tight curls and if a want straight hair better believe i have to go to a GOOD dominican salon {cuz they arent all good}  but i find that they do my hair the best without damaging or burning my hair... also lasts the longest without curling up or frizzing up lol even after a famous night of clubbing... etc i have been to a black person but  i had to get up mid hair dew and leave cuz she was doing all kinds of weird things.... But then again everyones hair is different so its justt whatever works for you!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am african american and my hair is very wavy curly. I relax my hair 3 times a year and it's past mid back length. I LOVE Dominican Hair Salons...I dont get my entire head blown out ever (maybe like 2x a yr for a special event) I usually get just my "roots" blown and get the doobie wrap. I also bring my own conditioners, shampoos and etc. I find that they are crowded always (my least favorite part of my visit). Also I dont like how they charge by the length of your hair even though I understand...sometimes it will say wash and set $10 or $15 dollars but I ALWAYS pay $25 or more just for my wash and set not including deep conditioners and leave in treatments thats why I started to buy my own products and take them in with me. I've been going to dominicans since I was a teen in HS and now I'm mid thirties so it's all I know. I also agree with some people who have said black salons do use alot of heat, gel, and greasy products to tame the hair and I dont prefer that but again its about what works for you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

I personally cannot go to a Black Hair Salon...I have never been to a Dominican one so I can't speak on that...My hair is so fine and breaks easily. I do not perm it...and I can not do holding gels or sprays, super hot professional flat irons that sit in that oven type thing, freeze curls etc...because my hair will fall on the floor within days. My hairdresser just washes, blow dries it on cool heat and then he flat irons my hair on medium to low heat ...I pretty much keep my hair cuts simple and maintenance free because it grows so fast.  I never wrap my hair before bed, I used to have to when it was treated with a lot of oils, gels etc...
I comb it the way I wear it before bed and all I have to do is light touch ups with the flat iron in the morning


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I prefer to patronize my own people.  I am African-American.  I find that the Dominican Salons apply to much heat to the hair.  The African-American salons put more of an emphasis on the ideal of caring for the hair and they use upscale products where the Dominican salons normally do not._

 
 It's funny that you feel that way, because I think that of all types of salons,  traditional Black salons tend to care more about style and appearance than the actual health of hair, and that they only reach for premium products if it is a high end salon, which is why I haven't been to one since i was in high school which was something teen tears ago, LOL. Of course I can't speak on them all, because I haven't been to them all. I do have two shining examples of ones whose main focus is hair health, but I'm biased because they are run by my friends. They focus more on natural hair, but do perform  other services just as well.


My daughter happens to have the ideal hair type to that seems to looks good via Dominican blow out methods; it's very thick and coarse; however, she gets her hair blown out at a Black salon, or her cousins do it. My daughter and her  cousins seem to have a similar hair type and don't have relaxed hair. They do her hair with a ceramic ion flatiron ( so does my daughter's salon stylist), and I swear getting them all together after they've had their hair done is like a Pantene commercial. If my hair wasn't locked, I'd entrust them with my hair for sure.


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 16, 2008)

Dominicans are the only ones who touch my hair here in the US (I'm from Jamaica)...I go to school in Gainesville, FL which is Hicksville so I don't go to any salons here both black or white. Even though my hair is relaxed, my hair seems to be too thick/long for black hairdressers and they always want to do weird stuff to me like line my hairline up (lol i'm not a boy) or apply massive amts of gel or hair oil to my hair (eww) so not unless someone of Caribbean descent (who'll understand my hair) opens a salon here in Gainesville then I shall continue driving all the way to Orlando to my girl Belgica of Salon Dominicano. And they do speak English there but thats not really a problem since I'm of Cuban (father) descent also...Yeah they use alot of heat but since it's so far I only go every 3 months when I go relax my hair and my hair looks AMAZING afterwards


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ It's funny that you feel that way, because I think that of all types of salons,  traditional Black salons tend to care more about style and appearance than the actual health of hair, and that they only reach for premium products if it is a high end salon...
_

 
I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## mizzbeba (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Dominicans are the only ones who touch my hair here in the US (I'm from Jamaica)...I go to school in Gainesville, FL which is Hicksville so I don't go to any salons here both black or white. Even though my hair is relaxed, my hair seems to be too thick/long for black hairdressers and they always want to do weird stuff to me like line my hairline up (lol i'm not a boy) or apply massive amts of gel or hair oil to my hair (eww) so not unless someone of Caribbean descent (who'll understand my hair) opens a salon here in Gainesville then I shall continue driving all the way to Orlando to my girl Belgica of Salon Dominicano. And they do speak English there but thats not really a problem since I'm of Cuban (father) descent also...Yeah they use alot of heat but since it's so far I only go every 3 months when I go relax my hair and my hair looks AMAZING afterwards
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you're ever in Jacksonville check out Reflexion Salon!  It's the only place I go to and I've referred several lovely ladies there who have also continued to go.  It's a Latina owned and run.  I've learned my lesson of letting just any hairdresser mess with my curls.


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanx Mizzbeba, if I'm ever up that way I will definetely give Reflexion Salon a try


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ It's funny that you feel that way, because I think that of all types of salons, traditional Black salons tend to care more about style and appearance than the actual health of hair_

 
My past experience exactly....After I left the style was one of those hang your head off the bed to maintain styles...and  you had to wash  it to even be able to comb it because there was so much gel action goin on


----------



## User67 (Nov 17, 2008)

The salon I have been going to for the past few years has 2 black girls & 1 Dominican. The Dominican lady is the one that I always go to to get my hair done & I find that she has a huge following & most of the customers there seem to go to her. Which sucks for me because even when I make an appt. I always am waiting. I remember one day I swore I would never go back there, because I actually spent half a day there getting my hair done because she had so many people she was working on. I tried a few other salons after that. Then I went right back to my Dominican lady because she just does such an amazing job. I just try to go really early in the morning when they first open, that usually helps me to get out faster.  I also like that they use very little products so my hair, after she is finished with my blow dry & flat iron, all she puts is in my hair is some Biosilk & I am out the door.


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm half dominican and went every week for 20 years. They were able to make my tight curly hair perfectly straight. i stopped going because I eventually learned how to do it on my own and have been able to save the 100 dollars a month I used to spend. They are also generally alot cheaper.


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the weirdest hair texture ever ! It's so thick and coarse but it's not like african american hair. Everytime i go to a hair salon or a typical regular spanish hair salon, even when they blow out my hair it's still looks frizzy and they complain about how much hair i have and how thick it is and charge me a crap load of extra money for that. I gave up and went to a dominican hair salon they opened around my way, and let me tell you, although smoke was coming out of my head as they straightened it the results were amazing ! and i was surprised wen i realized i got a wash, cut, and blow dry for less then 60$. Them dominicans know whats up lol, and i've seen all diff type of ppl walk in there and they leave lookin great. They can basically handle any type of hair texture.


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't like dominican salons. My first problem is the language barrier. My second problem is the fact that majority of the ones i've been to hide the products they use on your hair so you cant see them. I won't even buy products that don't have the ingredient label on them, let alone have someone put something in my hair and I don't know what it is.. I know good and darn well that is not tresemme' in those tresemme' bottles..


----------



## raphdiaz (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I prefer to patronize my own people.  I am African-American.  I find that the Dominican Salons apply to much heat to the hair.  The African-American salons put more of an emphasis on the ideal of caring for the hair and they use upscale products where the Dominican salons normally do not._

 

do you prefer to patronize your own people based on nationality?because most dominicans are just as black as AA.yeah some don't admit to this and some hate that we look alike but the only difference is culturally and language.

for this reason they need our support just as much as a black salon does.imo.


----------



## LilyD0m (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I'm 150% dominican and i totally luv the way my girl from the salon takes care of my hair. She does an amazing work


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it but I hate it at the same time. I have really curly hair, and I just get it blow-dryed. But the only reason I hate it is because how much it hurts when they get to my scalp. But when it's all over with my hair is just... extremely straight and not frizzy at all.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Nov 25, 2008)

My friend goes to Claudia's in Silver Spring, Md and she loves it. Her hair is very curly. Her hair always looks fabulous after she leaves.

I've also heard from other ladies that the DS don't take care of your hair but I think that probably has to do w/ the salon she goes to.


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Nov 25, 2008)

nevermind...


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 26, 2008)

I love getting my hair done with dominicans the are the only ones that can really cut some good layers and get my hair to curl. I have had trouble finding a good salon in south florida.


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

If the salon has Stylist of all races, then what color label does that salon get? I hate to be an ass, but when did salons start getting named based on race? I've been to salons where there are all ethnicities of stylist. If your a true stylist you should be able to style any type of hair regardless of the color of your client. At least that's the way i was taught back in cosmetology school. As a stylist you should broaden the spectrum and perfect your craft by learning how to style different types of hair and also learning different methods for treating all hair types. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Dec 6, 2008)

I have to say that my experience at the new Dominican salon here in Bronx, NY has shown me what I have been doing wrong all of my life: I put too much product in my hair! I walk out that salon with hair that actually MOVES! It's amazing! The stylist applied a small amount of hairdress to my scalp (she asked my permission) and she sprayed my hair with Organic Root Stimulator's Olive Oil Sheen Spray.  I have decided that I will now oil my scalp lightly with coconut oil or avocado oil and will continue to use the oil sheen to moisturize my hair.  

Why should I pay $65 for a relaxer(that's without the trim!) from my former hairstylist when I can pay $40 for a relaxer, deep conditioner, and trim at the Dominican salon? When my hair was very short, the black hairstylist would spray holding spray on my hair before curling it or spiking it even after I told her that I do NOT like when my hair is hard.  She told me that it was the only way for the curls to stay.  Who wants to hear their hair sizzling on a curling iron? Of course one day I lay my head down on my pillow and a chunk of my hair broke off because of the spray/hot flat iron combo.  The blow dryer at the Dominican salon is brutal, but the fact that they always roller set your hair first to cut down on the heat is a great thing.  They also understand the difference between a trim and a cut! I will stick to the Dominicans!


----------



## CGM (Dec 7, 2008)

they're horrible. and not as focused on hair health as they seem.  I only go when I'm wearing extensions..


----------



## l1onqueen (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_I currently  toggle between Luisa's in Silver Spring and a black salon (MiToni). 
Both use quality products (I ask what's being used and then I google the products)and both maintain my hair to my satisfaction. 
As far as patronizing your own people. I feel that each person should patronize whoever can achieve your hair styling requirements, no matter the race. 

Both my salons charge the same 35.00 for a roller wrap and both get me in and out in less than 2 hours.
So I guess it all just depends on your needs, likes & dislikes_

 
Is Luisa's salon the same as Shashelvis? Ive been there, on Wayne ave is SS, and they did an excellent job.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *raphdiaz* 

 
_do you prefer to patronize your own people based on nationality?because most dominicans are just as black as AA.yeah some don't admit to this and some hate that we look alike but the only difference is culturally and language.

for this reason they need our support just as much as a black salon does.imo._

 
Exactly. Black is black. Why the need to differentiate amongst our own? No wonder some people think black people have issues!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If the salon has Stylist of all races, then what color label does that salon get? I hate to be an ass, but when did salons start getting named based on race? I've been to salons where there are all ethnicities of stylist. If your a true stylist you should be able to style any type of hair regardless of the color of your client. At least that's the way i was taught back in cosmetology school. As a stylist you should broaden the spectrum and perfect your craft by learning how to style different types of hair and also learning different methods for treating all hair types. Just my 2 cents!_

 

Salons recieve the label based who it's run by, techniques used or the demographic of the majority of it's clientele. It's the same with neighborhoods and churchs (ie. being labeled as black, white, hispanic or asian). Location has a lot to do with it as well (country, suburbs, urban, uptown).

And true, stylists should learn to how to work with all hair types but there are far to many out there who could care less, others still simply choose to specialize in a certain area- such as color, precision cuts, curls, extra long, updos, texture, etc. and there's nothing wrong with that. If I still went to salons, then I would choose someone who was experienced and well recommended with working with hair as long and curly as mine. But race is irrelevant when it comes to skill- after all the best cut/style I ever got was from a bald white guy.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I Love the DR salons and their products........awesome.  I am transitioning to natural and they will be my only saving grace for a relaxed look without the relaxer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was sold when my daughter's fully virgin natural hair was blown out and just as bouncy and shiny as my relaxed hair.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ If your a true stylist you should be able to style any type of hair regardless of the color of your client. At least that's the way i was taught back in cosmetology school. As a stylist you should broaden the spectrum and perfect your craft by learning how to style different types of hair and also learning different methods for treating all hair types. Just my 2 cents!_

 


This should be true or what we would expect, but we all know that is not the case. I have been to different salons,(dominican, white and black). And all cut and styled my hair differently and charged completely different prices. I am hispanic with pin straight that should be pretty easy and to the point when getting a hair cut and styled. Even different spanish people don't leave my hair as nice as most Dominican people. I wont say its all dominican that can do hair b/c I have been to some that dont really know what they are doing. I all depends on the stylist but in my case I would only go to a dominican.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 13, 2008)

My mom had a really bad experience at one.  We were in NY for a family wedding and a friend suggested a Dominican salon to her close by.  Let's just say they relaxed her hair- which wasn't the problem.  They talked her into a "rinse" but actually gave her a permanent color and a relaxer all on the same day- BACK TO BACK CHEMICAL SERVICES, which is a no-no for most hair types...  She had no idea...She went from having hair on her shoulders to looking like she had a mullet.  It was very traumatic.  Luckily, that was almost  2 years ago and things are better now.  She has a really cute bob now and her hair is healthy again.  My advice is to proceed with caution.  Wash and set, roller wrap, no problem, but I would be weary getting anything more done (anywhere) unless you know they have received the necessary training.


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

UGH! I went once and had a horrible experience.
I normally just go to the spa near my house and have my hair blow dried straight and flat ironed. NEver Had a perm. Went to a dominican stylist and my hair was SOOOOO dry when she was done I didnt know what to do with myself.


----------



## shyste (Mar 11, 2009)

hmmm..at work bored so I clicked this thread cause I hear of these salons but unfortuantely in my part of the south there are none..but I noticed folks was talking about patronizing ur own...

actually I go to a black stylist who doesn't use gel..my hair is healthy, not overprocessed or any of that..she does my relaxer, rinse..and rolller wraps are really popular down here..and I find my hair does better with one..but she has helped my hair to grow and almost cut me when I wanted her to cut it into a bob..lol!

At home I only use Organic Root Stimulator products cause I know that works best for my hair...I don't flat iron it or curl it a lot at home harldy ever...I have had this hair all my life so I should know it by now and I know what will & won't work for me....

It's not about the race but just knowing that ur stylist knows what they are doing, check out their products and telling them what u do/don't like...my stylist knows I have thick sideburns so she knows to line me up...but some women don't like that...u have to know ur hair..imo...

But if we ever get a Dominican salon..I would try it for the hype, if they know what they are doing


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_hmmm..at work bored so I clicked this thread cause I hear of these salons but unfortuantely in my part of the south there are none..but I noticed folks was talking about patronizing ur own...

actually I go to a black stylist who doesn't use gel..my hair is healthy, not overprocessed or any of that..she does my relaxer, rinse..and rolller wraps are really popular down here..and I find my hair does better with one..but she has helped my hair to grow and almost cut me when I wanted her to cut it into a bob..lol!

At home I only use Organic Root Stimulator products cause I know that works best for my hair...I don't flat iron it or curl it a lot at home harldy ever...I have had this hair all my life so I should know it by now and I know what will & won't work for me....

It's not about the race but just knowing that ur stylist knows what they are doing, check out their products and telling them what u do/don't like...my stylist knows I have thick sideburns so she knows to line me up...but some women don't like that...u have to know ur hair..imo...

But if we ever get a Dominican salon..I would try it for the hype, if they know what they are doing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


You know what though, people get so hyped up on "the Dominicans" ( It's not a dis, mijas, please don't take it that way)  like they're the only ones who know how to blow out hair. Like I said before, when my daughter goes to a salon to get blown out, it's a Black (American) salon. 

  Shyste has a great point about knowing your hair. If you don't have some idea of what's good/what works on/for your hair, how in the hell is going to a stranger ( professional or not) going to just magically know and  be able to generate the perfect outcome immediately?


I say just stop woman whose hair looks good and get stylist reccomendations from them. Some people are stank and don't wanna share, but I'd rather share good info than refuse o give advice and have some poor woman walking around lookin  to' up about the head.


 Of course, I can only give salon recommendations for areas that I've lived in ( NYC/NJ/Tristate area, Atlanta/Savannah) but if you insist on trying to locate a Dominican salon near you ( in the US) go to :::RoundBrushHair!:::


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoa wait, not much talking is done at a Dominican salon?! Anywhere I go that's Latin anything, I get food, advice (even though I never ask for it), life tips, Spanish lessons, hugs, kisses, loud music is playing, people are laughing and joking.. 

I'm Puerto Rican and there's a salon called Dominican Girls. I definitely wanna try it out, I'll you all know how it goes. I'll get a cut and maybe some extensions.


----------



## Blkbderfly (Mar 20, 2009)

I go to my Dominican Salon faithfully every week and I wouldn't trade it for the world!   Deep conditions and roller sets/wraps. It is the best maintenance hair care I have ever received and I have tried many, please believe it!  However, I venture back to my African American salon for my chemical services. Which is not that often anymore, and I attribute that to my Dominican stylist. I used to get relaxers every 6 weeks, now, it's probably every 12-14 weeks. And my hair has grown significantly. It is a little past mid back now. If you can get to one, I highly recommend.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 25, 2009)

they are everywhere here in NYC but I dont see anything special about them...i stopped going once I joined the hair boards and haven't look back. Many of them don't even have their licenses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I realized I was losing more hair with them than when i did it myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My conclusion is its just a dominican woman doing some hair...the end


----------



## dulcekitty (May 13, 2009)

Haha... They really are becoming way popular on the east coast. The thing is, we're really into hair (I'm Dominican btw). From when I was a kid (seriously, I blew out my own hair at 7), my mom taught me how to do a blowout, rollerset, protein treatments, curls, simple haircuts etc...  I always joke it's in the blood. I've relaxed my bf's hair *4* times in a short span and when he went to his regular stylist, they were baffled as to why his hair was in perfect condition and super manageable. The Dominicans around my way also do that Brazilian Keratin Treatment, complete with gas masks. We're hardcore, lol.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 14, 2009)

Why does your boyfriend relax his hair?...


----------



## dulcekitty (May 14, 2009)

The same reason a girl would? He's mixed and has super thick, super curly, super coarse borderline afro hair. It was completely unmanageable. He'd go swimming and come out and his hair would dry "up", lol... Let me tell you, the first relaxing didn't dent this boy. I also have relaxed hair and it made my life so much easier.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dulcekitty* 

 
_The same reason a girl would? He's mixed and has super thick, super curly, super coarse borderline afro hair. It was completely unmanageable. He'd go swimming and come out and his hair would dry "up", lol... Let me tell you, the first relaxing didn't dent this boy. I also have relaxed hair and it made my life so much easier._

 
Wow.  Why doesn't he just cut it?  I'm imagining that your boyfriend looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please tell me he doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Swimming is extremely drying to all types of hair so proper precautions have to be taken so that one's hair doesn't "dry up".  Super thick/curly, borderline afro hair is NOT unmanagable.  Often, the people of color who have it don't know HOW to take care of it because they're too busy chasing after the White ideal of beauty --> straight hair.


----------



## nursee81 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Whoa wait, not much talking is done at a Dominican salon?! Anywhere I go that's Latin anything, I get food, advice (even though I never ask for it), life tips, Spanish lessons, hugs, kisses, loud music is playing, people are laughing and joking.. 

I'm Puerto Rican and there's a salon called Dominican Girls. I definitely wanna try it out, I'll you all know how it goes. I'll get a cut and maybe some extensions._

 
Where on Long Island?


----------



## dulcekitty (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Wow.  Why doesn't he just cut it?  I'm imagining that your boyfriend looks like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell me he doesn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Swimming is extremely drying to all types of hair so proper precautions have to be taken so that one's hair doesn't "dry up".  Super thick/curly, borderline afro hair is NOT unmanagable.  Often, the people of color who have it don't know HOW to take care of it because they're too busy chasing after the White ideal of beauty --> straight hair._

 
LOL!!!!!!!! Thank you, that was great. No, he keeps his hair on the shorter side but lately he wants his hair to look more like his boyfriend Gavin Rossdale. It's harmless, we're not chasing any ideal. I love his puffy hair as much as I love his hair now or any hair he chooses to have. He'll go back to curly once he's tired of this look. I was a tomboy not into haircare at all growing up so relaxing was my personal choice, but now I let it more natural since I'm better at keeping it tamed.

Also, I've dealt with afro hair (my brothers) and a lot of times it's much easier to deal with because it's softer than my bf's. He also takes about 10 minutes in the morning to get ready for work and zones out after step 2 of haircare but wants the world.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 14, 2009)

i don't think there are any Dominican salons in San Diego, where I am, but whenever I go visit New York, I'll have to make sure to give them a holler!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dulcekitty* 

 
_LOL!!!!!!!! Thank you, that was great. No, he keeps his hair on the shorter side but lately he wants his hair to look more like his boyfriend Gavin Rossdale._

 
OH!!!!  That is much better than what I was envisioning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Gavin's hair.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACMuse* 

 
_I've been to predominately black salons all my life and just this year I switched over to Dominican Hair Salons. Thus far my experience has been pretty positive. I started growing my perm out in about March of 06 to get my hair back to its naturally wavy state and but still wanted to wear my straight styles occasionally so I paid them a visit. my hair is pretty much the healthiest it has ever been, though this could be a result of my hair being totally unpermed. When i go i make sure i get a deep conditioner and a trim because all the heat from a sit down dryer, a 3500 watt blower dryer, and a flat iron will tear your hair up if you are not careful but tons of growth and good results are possible if you make sure you know what they are doing to your hair. The salon i go to is versatile and offers lot of different simple styles that can be maintained by pin curling at night and I even trusted them to do my color and it came out great. Plus the prices are greats and i'm in and out in an hour and a half top (whereas i'd spend 5 to 6 hours in a black salon) But you have to do a good search, you can't just run into any salon Dominican just as you can't just go with any black salon. If you can find one with a good reputation then I suggest anyone who wants to try something different to give it a whirl. 

For anybody in the MD area check out Luisa's in Silver Spring or The Dominican Beauty Center in Baltimore. They're off the hook!_

 
where is luisa's? i live in that area


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (May 21, 2009)

Whenever I've been in New York and needed to get my hair done, I went to a Dominican salon. She probably said like three sentences to me, but that didn't bother me. They use conditioner that has garlic in it and they are serious about deep conditioning treatments. The results are always fabulous.


----------



## meika79 (May 21, 2009)

I always wondered if the dominican salons would even do my hair. My hair is natural and when I would go to my regular salon the stylist would act as if doing my hair was a chore. Even the braid shops want me to flat iron my hair before they braid it. 

I just want to know if they would do my hair without complaining. I would love to see it swinging just once.


----------



## Boasorte (May 21, 2009)

in the Bronx, Brooklyn and Yonkers, hell, the whole tri-state area the dominicanas are the girls to go to!

Meika, they wiykd prolly ask you if you'd want t perm, justtell them HELL NO , and they'll leave it alone


----------



## nursee81 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_
I just want to know if they would do my hair without complaining. I would love to see it swinging just once._

 
they wouldn't harass about it at all. I don't think they would complain at all.


----------



## hirafta (Nov 10, 2009)

I have not personally been, but I friends who swear by them, floaty bouncy hair and all.  I also have friends who have had bad experiences with them.  A natural haired friend of my had her hair permed without her knowledge  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Meika, they wiykd prolly ask you if you'd want t perm, justtell them HELL NO , and they'll leave it alone_

 
 (do as MsWestchesterNY said and say no to anything that even looks like relaxer if you don't want that), another one heard the speaking very badly about her nappy hair not knowing she understood Spanish.  So, just do your research as you would with any salons.

Also, I think one should be wary supporting any business that simply because you perceive them to be your race.  I know some Dominicans who will cut you if you call them black (I also know Africans, West Indians, and African Americans who will do the same).  My freshman year roommate and her friend (both Dominican) were arguing going at it because one insisted that she had no African ancestry at all (simply French and Spanish), while the other insisted she did.

 Really you should research who is doing your hair and not assume they will know what to do because of their ethnic background.  There is a great gay white man who does me good!


----------



## User38 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am latina. I lived in the Dominican Republic for 9 months due to work. While there I had my hair which is blonde blonde conditioned, curled, blown and straightened with no problems
 I have been to many Dominican salons stateside.   I don't even understand this thread except to say that is smells racist and fos.

Excuse me -- anyone who works on your hair can mess up, even the most HE salons. You are not living in a world of "colored" or "flavored" people -- just people who are either going to be professionals or not.  

That is what you should be looking for -- a professional who does your hair the way you ask.  Not a "dominican" or "black", "white" or "chinese" -- if so, then do it yourself and you can bitch at yourself later if it goes wrong.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 10, 2009)

^What the hell are u talking about?


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Where on Long Island?_

 
It's not on Long Island... It's actually in Wilmington, Delaware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have yet to try it but this thread is making me itch to go to a Dominican salon again. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I am latina. I lived in the Dominican Republic for 9 months due to work. While there I had my hair which is blonde blonde conditioned, curled, blown and straightened with no problems
 I have been to many Dominican salons stateside.   I don't even understand this thread except to say that is smells racist and fos.

Excuse me -- anyone who works on your hair can mess up, even the most HE salons. You are not living in a world of "colored" or "flavored" people -- just people who are either going to be professionals or not.  

That is what you should be looking for -- a professional who does your hair the way you ask.  Not a "dominican" or "black", "white" or "chinese" -- if so, then do it yourself and you can bitch at yourself later if it goes wrong._

 
I think I get what you're saying.. And I agree, one comment on here slightly irked me, I felt a little offended.


----------



## kiran (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I am latina. I lived in the Dominican Republic for 9 months due to work. While there I had my hair which is blonde blonde conditioned, curled, blown and straightened with no problems
 I have been to many Dominican salons stateside.   I don't even understand this thread except to say that is smells racist and fos.

Excuse me -- anyone who works on your hair can mess up, even the most HE salons. You are not living in a world of "colored" or "flavored" people -- just people who are either going to be professionals or not.  

That is what you should be looking for -- a professional who does your hair the way you ask.  Not a "dominican" or "black", "white" or "chinese" -- if so, then do it yourself and you can bitch at yourself later if it goes wrong._

 
This. I agree completely - it seems kind of pointless to compare salons according to their ethnic background rather than other factors that are obviously better indicators of the quality of hair care (e.g. qualifications of stylists, price, technique especially) rather than random stories. Because then I think people will be better informed about how to find the best salon and what to look for rather than making blanket judgments...but then this could just be me


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe the only reason Dominican salons are know to be good are because all the products they use. I don't know if everyone is reading that and thinking, "Duh" but I don't know :shrug:


----------



## AdrianUT (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't really do salons of any kind. I might go 1 time in a year for major hair cuts on my dry hair then I go home and wash and style myself. Even then I get exact and clear direction on how I would like my hair and how much I would like cut off. I have my Mom or my SO trim my hair for me. I don't color or relax so I don't have a real reason to go to a salon. I have had horrible experiences with traditonal AA salons, so frightening that I have not been in one in at least 10 years. I have also had poor results from multi-ethnic salons too. As a kid I had fluffly waist length hair (mom would brush the curls out) and that was transformed to short, dry, and course through  relaxing and going to salons. At 15 I started to grow my natural hair out again and do it my self and I haven't looked back. Most stylist have not understood how to work with my hair type. Its thick curly, frizzy, soft, and a mix of thin and coarse strands. My hair straightens easy with a heat so the Dominican blow out process doesn't seem to far from what I already do. I don't use much product on my hair but, I wonder what they do/use that keeps the frizz down though? But, eh I'd have to work up courage to go to a even a Dominican salon. 

Any body know what they use to stop reversion?


----------



## YesicaElana (Nov 11, 2009)

The same way you wouldn't go to any black salon to get a relaxer, you wouldn't go to any Dominican salon for a doobie because they're not all equal. Many of them use natural products that are much better for your hair than American name brands and many of them don't have labeled products. The best thing to do is to get recommendations on salons from people who frequent them. Just because people rave about Dominican salons doesn't mean they're all great. But if for no other reason, good Dominican salons are the way to go because they use very natural products. My favorite is "canela" which is cinnamon extract or something that stimulates your roots. Amazing.


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^What the hell are u talking about?_

 













 LOLOLOL.. yea, beats me too.. it sounds like BS to me


----------



## Nepenthe (Nov 12, 2009)

There's a salon in Toronto that I've heard about.. but after too many salon mishaps I'm very hesitant to let anyone near my hair.  I trim it myself and I don't do much else to it.

The only two women that ever did right by my hair were Greek and Italian.. and sadly the one is about 3 hours away, and the other retired. V_V


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiran* 

 
_This. I agree completely - it seems kind of pointless to compare salons according to their ethnic background rather than other factors that are obviously better indicators of the quality of hair care (e.g. qualifications of stylists, price, technique especially) rather than random stories. Because then I think people will be better informed about how to find the best salon and what to look for rather than making blanket judgments...but then this could just be me_

 

This thread never had a chance with the title the thread starter chose!
Someone was bound to be offended....


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Nov 24, 2009)

as a dominican woman and licensed professional I must say that we come in all colors and hair textures, which is why we are so good at dealing with hair. We know how to handle all types. The specialty is def hair straightening. I do not recommend getting a cut at a dominican salon unless you planning on cutting alot off. They tend to get scissor happy lol...I myself do. I'm not saying ALL are but def most. They also have amazing conditioners/treatments. So if ur looking to have straight, conditioned hair...hit up the dominican salons.


----------



## Bella75 (Nov 30, 2009)

You guys should try the new dominican salon in oxon hill md. they are having a 15.00 off for their grand opening month

Reflexion Dominican Salon
6236B Oxon Hill Rd
Oxon Hill MD 20745
301-567-1530


----------



## DaniCakes (Nov 30, 2009)

Very interesting thread. I'm from Chicago and I've never seen a Dominican salon anywhere in my neck of the woods. I usually go to the Egyptians to get my natural hair straightened and styled. The hair dryers will make you scream but your hair will be flawlessly straight and silky. I wouldn't recommend getting your hair blow dryed more than once a month with those fiery blow dryers. They will damage your hair eventually.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YesicaElana* 

 
_*The same way you wouldn't go to any black salon to get a relaxer, you wouldn't go to any Dominican salon for a doobie because they're not all equal.* *Many of them use natural products that are much better for your hair than American name brands and many of them don't have labeled products. The best thing to do is to get recommendations on salons from people who frequent them*. Just because people rave about Dominican salons doesn't mean they're all great. But if for no other reason, good Dominican salons are the way to go because they use very natural products. My favorite is "canela" which is cinnamon extract or something that stimulates your roots. Amazing._

 
Very True. Personally, I love the one I go to now. I have been going there for over ten years now. I missed the one I went  to when I lived in Tampa because I never experienced the long( all day) wait times like the one I go to here in NY.


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dominikanmorena* 

 
_as a dominican woman and licensed professional I must say that we come in all colors and hair textures, which is why we are so good at dealing with hair. We know how to handle all types. The specialty is def hair straightening. I do not recommend getting a cut at a dominican salon unless you planning on cutting alot off. They tend to get scissor happy lol...I myself do. I'm not saying ALL are but def most. They also have amazing conditioners/treatments. So if ur looking to have straight, conditioned hair...hit up the dominican salons._

 
 Perfect! Everything you just said. I'm also Dominican and have spent way too much money and time in Dominican salons. My cuts are exclusives with higher end stylists because my last Dominican stylist cut "layers" by running a scissor blade -"razor style", across the strands around my face - and called that done. The conditioners however are AMAZING!


----------



## Indigo (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree. I am naturally curly(3a, 3c) and they use entirely too much heat and they do pull your hair. I lost 6 inches from my hair and I will NEVER return to one. I even heard one said that I had bad hair in Spanish (I guess they assumed I wouldn't understand them). Just be careful because one of my girlfriends actually saw a Dominican stylist use joy dish washing liquid on a client's hair when she ran out of "shampoo." As  a future cosmetology student, it is disheartening to hear that black women dislike black stylist. Some of you sound no different than black men that dog out black women constantly, no disrespect. It make me sad because not all black owned salons are like that. I usually see those types in undesirable neighborhoods. If the Dominicans to take over the "black hair care industry, " I will be forced to work and cater to white upscale salons, especially if I don't have the support of my own people, I have to make a living too. Just continue to support black salons but not the ones that you have to wait all day and the ones that overbook themselves, I wouldn't want to wait all day either.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya'll let me know when you find one!




Indigo said:


> *Just continue to support black salons but not the ones that you have to wait all day and the ones that overbook themselves, I wouldn't want to wait all day either.*


----------



## chicgator (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I just saw your post. I am moving to Gainesville from Broward and need a stylist that can work on my frizzy, unrully, long hair. Please give me your recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 4, 2012)

I had my hair done at a Dominican salon this year and loved the results.

  	The upkeep, however, was too much since I wear my hair natural.

  	Its been natural for 5 years now & I'd forgotten how much work straight hair is. Guess I've gotten lazy with the wash & go.

  	I would most definitely have this done to my hair on special occasions but not on a regular basis.

  	Pin curling it every night was a chore - I'm not good at it & the shower cap and trying to stay away from water was annoying!

  	Gorgeous results though!


----------



## notso (Sep 3, 2013)

I do not agree just like anything you truly care about first you investigate ask questions go take a look at that stylist work then make a educated  decision.  To much heat on the hair at a high temperature is also very harmful no matter what the end results look like immediately after the service  it can be deceiving for a short period of time.

   It takes several months to detect the damage to you hair because of the sprays etc.   For healthy hair make sure they are using professional products no matter who it is.  Without the right shampoos and conditioner you could eventually end up in the same situation just a longer period of time for the damage to show up.  Lets not put every one in the same box because of color its what you know and your experience that counts.


  over 15 years of product knowledge working with stylist all over the country with products and educated on the make up of hair.


  HOPE THIS WAS HELPFUL


----------



## notso (Sep 3, 2013)

What service do you want done to your hair?


----------



## rebecabel (Oct 3, 2013)

Is the Dominican lady in gainesville? I am desperately looking for someone Dominican who can do a wash and set out here! Thanks!


----------



## mosha010 (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol.  Nobody needs to be offended. Dominican women tend to have coarser and curlier hair just like black women. That's all.  In fact a lot of Caribbean women have curly coarse hair so the usual hair salon is a no go. Mainly cause they won't pull as hard or know to put you in curlers before blowing out your hair.... Beeeennnn thhheeerreeee.   Plus the gossip is awesome and you can literally get your nails done AS your hair gets done  I'm Colombian but I go Dominican all the way.


----------

